# Azeri: brother



## Setwale_Charm

It is so hard to find an Azeri dictionary. Does anybody know the word "brother" in Azeri?
 I think, it sounds somewhat similar to the Turkish "kardes".


----------



## aslan

I am not sure whether You have this link or not But I hope It helps you 

By the way brother means "*qardaş"* The link gives the same word too


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi Setwale Charm,

Turkish *kardeş,* which derives from _karındaş _that I can poorly translate as _one who shares the same belly(womb)_, is indeed very similar. That's *qardaş*.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tesekkur ederim, Aslan.


----------



## Maroseika

Setwale_Charm said:


> It is so hard to find an Azeri dictionary. Does anybody know the word "brother" in Azeri?
> I think, it sounds somewhat similar to the Turkish "kardes".


This also may help you in looking for very different dictionaries: http://www.franklang.ru


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hi Setwale Charm,
> 
> Turkish *kardeş,* which derives from _karındaş _that I can poorly translate as _one who shares the same belly(womb)_, is indeed very similar. That's *qardaş*.


 

 Cok sagolun, Chazzwozzer and спасибо, Maroseika.


----------

